# PICS - Springtime Surprise



## PATMAN (Apr 2, 2008)

With the temperature hitting 70 F here in PA, I found this cute little guy in our shrub just outside our front door. 
He did surprise me at first and made me jump when I saw him! 







*Garter Snake*


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been on the lookout for snakes. We have some that hatch almost every year near the same location. Each year I will find a baby sunning itself. They are black with a red ring around their neck. Kids always get a kick when I pick it up and bring it to show them.


----------



## PATMAN (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like a Northern ring neck snake Dee. I have those in my yard too, and found a baby in the same area I took these pictures a few years ago.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Patrick it looks like he found a great place to sun himself. Great pics.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 2, 2008)

Yikes!
I'd jump like M. Jordan if that happened to me...


----------



## babascots (Apr 2, 2008)

pat, i want to know where you live, why so many wild animals all over? lol


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 3, 2008)

TestudoGeek said:


> Yikes!
> I'd jump like M. Jordan if that happened to me...



LOL, I would do the same thing!! But I guess it is a natural reaction. I want to come live by you patrick so I can see all the animals again...


----------

